# Questioning Chances



## Qualifying (Aug 30, 2011)

Girlfriend broke up with me 8 weeks ago and has had little communication, some has been positive, but most not so positive at least lately. We are both upper 40's together approx one year.
I do send some e-mails, however they are not replied to. However, what I am questioning is that the e-mails I send from my work are tracked and i can see how many times a particular e-mail is opened and read. Many of the e-mails are read 4,5,6 times---What would be an explanation of an ex reading these e-mails multiple times---has not moved on, unsure and still on the fence or your personal read please. Any and all thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Qualifying (Aug 30, 2011)

No nobody has any thoughts or opinion on this one ?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Maybe she's reading them over and over to see what you're saying.

Maybe she's showing them to people and they are laughing at you.

I don't know...what is the back story?


----------



## Qualifying (Aug 30, 2011)

The e-mails are nice e-mails just telling her how I feel about her. There short e-mails--1,2,3 sentences. E-mails are usually opened early morning or late night and read then read 20 minutes later etc--dont think she is showing to anyone--we had a loud argument and some things were said that should not have been said and she feels deeply hurt and moved out.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

So she's just processing your words.

I'd do the same....especially if I didn't think you were sincere or if I was confused about how I felt.


----------



## Qualifying (Aug 30, 2011)

Should I continue sending same or leave her be to figure out what she wants to do. Its been eight weeks.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

No more sending emails. She dumped you and hasn't responded to previous ones you've sent. Let her go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lost_&_trying (Apr 4, 2011)

I think it would be best to leave it be for now. There's only so much you can say and if you say too much it will only turn against you. Let her process things for a while. Maybe she will reach out to you in time, but constantly poking her with nice emails may actually be doing more harm than good. She may be reading them over and over, thinking 'why wouldn't he say these things before?' Truth is, you said what you said during some argument...and it HURT HER BADLY. The proof of that is that she moved out 8 weeks ago.

If she's thinking about anything, she may be wondering why you're trying to butter her up with nice words after the fact. This is why you have to stop. It's like you're trying to cover up what you did to cause this to happen.


----------



## lost_&_trying (Apr 4, 2011)

And I agree w/ Jellybeans.


----------



## Qualifying (Aug 30, 2011)

I sent nice e-mails prior to her leaving, so it not out of character. I do understand that she knows how I feel and I suppose no matter what I say is going to get her to work it out, she will have to take that step. I just figured reading the emails several times was a sign she was considering same.


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Qualifying said:


> I sent nice e-mails prior to her leaving, so it not out of character. I do understand that she knows how I feel and I suppose no matter what I say is going to get her to work it out, she will have to take that step. I just figured reading the emails several times was a sign she was considering same.


8 weeks sure is a long time.....
Try not to read into her reading your emails too much - only leaves room for your to be disappointed.

Move on the best you can.
Do things you enjoy and live your life.

If you've said your sorry, truely meant it and are making changes to make you a better person, maybe one day she will see that....if not, it just makes you better for the next lady to come into your life.

God bless....
Be happy


----------

